# Jackson County First Ice



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm heading out Saturday morning to Mellencamp. We should be there between 9 and 10am. Anyone interested in going send me a PM. It will be me and RedSoxFan. 
If anyone goes out there before then and nothing is happening, I was thinking of heading over to Little Stoney (Pink Street) to see what is going on there. I can only fish until about 1pm.
Hope to finally meet some of you.
Redd


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Gotta work saturday but I will be out as much as possible other days. Mellencamp sure can heat up and then get cold just as quick. I was there the 2 days ago and it was super shady getting on but should be firming up just fine. 

I did fish the channels of wamplers the other day as well I dont know but that channel more twords round used to be great ice out. I was debating on getting on there by parking on the road and walking threw the state land to get on. 

About Stony is it alright to park on the road and fish it I have herd diffrent storys. 
JJ


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

JJM
I always park on the side of the road and never had a problem at Pink St. I think that it would have to be posted no parking by the twnship or county for it to be illegal. I know that Mellencamp can be hit and miss but it seems that the average that I'm batting out there for first ice is much better than .500. 
I'll keep up dates as the season moves along. 
Hopefully the outing to Wamplers and Jerry's pub will work. I think that we should do the outing to Wamplers once the ice is good enough to ride ATVs on it. Hopefully it can be just before or just after X-mas. Once there are some reports on the ice out there we can get a better idea of the weekend.
Redd


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Being eh...er... husky, perhaps even...eh, big boned, I like to see an F-150 out there, before I feel really safe. Christmas should be about right. Capnhhok


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Capnhook said:


> Being eh...er... husky, perhaps even...eh, big boned, I like to see an F-150 out there, before I feel really safe. Christmas should be about right. Capnhhok



Ah come on now. I run about 240 and gotta be 260 with all my crap on me and I'll do 3 inches of ice.......:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

ReddHead said:


> JJM
> I always park on the side of the road and never had a problem at Pink St. I think that it would have to be posted no parking by the twnship or county for it to be illegal. I know that Mellencamp can be hit and miss but it seems that the average that I'm batting out there for first ice is much better than .500.
> I'll keep up dates as the season moves along.
> Hopefully the outing to Wamplers and Jerry's pub will work. I think that we should do the outing to Wamplers once the ice is good enough to ride ATVs on it. Hopefully it can be just before or just after X-mas. Once there are some reports on the ice out there we can get a better idea of the weekend.
> Redd


 yea I do real well sometimes at melly, especially when on my kayak, and right now is the best time to get em early and late season. Keep me Informed about that outing. 
Good luck to ya and keep me poasted.

O N thanks for the heads up on pink street


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

there is safe ice in Jackson Co?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Ah come on now. I run about 240 and gotta be 260 with all my crap on me and I'll do 3 inches of ice.......:lol::lol::lol::lol:


i'm 240 and just wait until it snows so i cant see the ice cracking and put my mp3 on so i dont hear nothing and drink a couple of beers (12-18) then i'm good with 3" of ice. other then that i like 5" of ice. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

Fred Bear said:


> there is safe ice in Jackson Co?


Yes, some smaller lakes and ponds got ice, most notable is grass lake this is a bit bigger lake and has safe ice but it only gets 4-5 feet deep.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

yea, I know about grass lake but I just cant believe that there is that much ice on any lake or pond around here. How much ice is out there?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey! What's this talk about an outing to Whamplers? I like to fish that lake once or twice during ice season. Please fill me in on the outing.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

kool ! just keep an eye on this thread !


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm working down in jackson today on browns lake rd. This lake is wide open not a skiff of ice anywhere big lake with a channel that crosses under the road. Wide open with some nice waves out there


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Ozzgood
Drive by Krupas on your way out. Look at the lake that it is parked on. That lake has monster gills in it and can be great ice fishing. I believe it is call Sharps lake. You can follow the river when it is iced over. Park on Park road. 
Redd


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Eh I'm down in jonesville now near hillsdale. I know the spot your talking bout never fished it though. Lots of open water. Vandercook lake wide open as well


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Lake somerset in somerset center off us 12 wide open no ice


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i got out with jayjaymo grass lake and melloncamp ! we got some fish kept 12 - 3 dec- 4 days earlier than dec7 i predicted and was on last year yaaaaaaa !!!!!!


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

how much ice was on mellencamp? Never heard of it but if it is safe i'll try it saturday!


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

3" mostly 2.5 others -shakey near shore -cattails i followed jayjay ! wouldnt have done it alone !


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

where is mellencamp?


----------

